# East Harbor?



## 1buckeye (Jul 2, 2008)

Has anyone been by East Harbor? What's the ice looking like?


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't been up that way for a ice check, but they are going to dredge/ suck the harbor next year. The shallow water & weeds are getting to be ridiculus. It hasn't been dredged since 1972. Time will tell what it will do to the panfish & bass populations. Be safe out there for the new season, & good luck, Don.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

12 guys out today. Talked to 2 of them and said 6-8 inches. Had a bunch of nice gills.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I fished there today from noon-5 p.m.I caught a lot of dink bluegill I kept 6 larger ones for dinner,they certainly weren't the jumbos like last year.I also caught several dink perch,and dink crappies.I had the windows closed up and was sight fishing.I did see a very large pike and a pretty big bass swim through my hole.I also caught a jumbo golden shiner that had to be 10",looked like a gold ciscver 8" of ice where I was fishing.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

i just want to thank you guys for talking about erie. i live in akron and last year i tried to just get the ice report up there and had over 200 people view my thread and not one reply. hope u guys post when the lake is ready thanks for the info


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you guys for the info I was going to take a drive out there to check the ice but now im going to bring the gear and fish Thanks again


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

jjpugh said:


> i just want to thank you guys for talking about erie. i live in akron and last year i tried to just get the ice report up there and had over 200 people view my thread and not one reply. hope u guys post when the lake is ready thanks for the info


When the ice on Erie is sketchy like it was last year, the majority of the big water fisherman will Not post reports. If someone goes out because they read it was safe and gets killed it would hr awful and very possibly could happen
I have seen people get wet because they read it was safe the last thing I want to are is someone get killed!!!

Don't take it personal if you don't get reports on Erie ice. Unless its really good ice people are just being responsible by Not posting.

Scott


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

My buddy was out there today. 7 inches of ice. He caught around 50 gills , no keepers.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Papascott said:


> When the ice on Erie is sketchy like it was last year, the majority of the big water fisherman will Not post reports. If someone goes out because they read it was safe and gets killed it would hr awful and very possibly could happen
> I have seen people get wet because they read it was safe the last thing I want to are is someone get killed!!!
> 
> Don't take it personal if you don't get reports on Erie ice. Unless its really good ice people are just being responsible by Not posting.
> ...


This is not lake erie.The ice was over 8" where I was.I check the ice daily and it made 4" tuesday night.I did see people walking over new ice, without a spud,that was an open hole where geese were landing on tues. afternoon.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

rutnut245 said:


> This is not lake erie.The ice was over 8" where I was.I check the ice daily and it made 4" tuesday night.I did see people walking over new ice, without a spud,that was an open hole where geese were landing on tues. afternoon.


I never said it was Erie. I was responding to the post I quoted who was making a comment about lack of Erie reports last year.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

i understand what your saying but this is how it is. there is no safe ice and never will be. i have never asked anyone to tell me if if was safe just the conditions, depth and look from that as an adult and a fisherman everyone can make there own oppinion on safty. yes i understand there are people out there that dont understand that a simple wind direction can be really bad for everyone but its up to them to learn befor they go out. im just talking about facts. the ice is this depth. people are leaving from here. theres a crack here, that sort of info that i thought this page was for


----------



## 1buckeye (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. Not sure if I will head there tomarrow or go to the Irish hills.


----------

